# Andis Clippers?



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I decided to start grooming my Hav and looking to get a good clipper and was thinking about getting an Andis Clipper.
My Hav has a thick curly coat. I'd like one with detachable blades. The comb attachments get stuck in Cody. There are so many different models, it's so hard to choose between them. I was thinking of the

1)UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed, Model 22405 ( 3400 spm and 4400 spm )

or the

2)Andis 22340 AGC 2-Speed Professional Animal Clipper (2700 spm and 3400 spm)
Does anyone have any advise on either of these or any other clippers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have the Professional One for Dexter. I use a #40 blade with the combs, I use the longest comb also.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought the Andis Pro Dog Clipper Kit and I don't really like it  Tori is a small hav and this clipper is difficult to use on her because it is too big. My DDIL has the Wahl Pro Series Cord/Cordless Dog Clipper Kit and I like it much better, partly because it can be used cordlessly and because it is much smaller than my Andis, making it much easier to use on Tori.

I do, however, love my Andis Safe-T-Light Illuminating Trimmer


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh how I wish mine were cordless! I haven't trimmed Dexter for almost 2 months!

Learning how to remove the blade takes practice!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Linda, Does the #40 blade do a close cut or only trim? I can't use the combs on Cody, it get caught even if I brush him first. He has a very rough coat.

Leslie, What part of body do you use the Trimmer on Tori?

I like the idea of a cordless clippers but do you think they work as strong as the corded ?

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WhatsinAname said:


> Leslie, What part of body do you use the Trimmer on Tori?
> 
> I like the idea of a cordless clippers but do you think they work as strong as the corded ?
> 
> Thanks for responding.


I use the trimmer when I do her "sanitary" trim, her tummy and when I do her paws/pads.

Tori has an extremely fine, soft, cottony coat and I find the cordless clippers work better for it, actually. The big Andis ones seem to "mow over" the coat so I have to keep going over the same area to get it cut nicely (could be that happens because they are so difficult for me to hold in a way that allows for a decent pass the 1st, or 2nd, or 3rd, or... time). The cordless ones seem to do the job better, one pass is often sufficient to get a decent cut with them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the #40 Blade, then I attach the longest comb on the clipper. I do not use a #40 all by itself. 

I tried a #10 Blade for a sanitary trim and this blade cuts Dexter too short. Dexter has freckles on his skin, so I will not cut Dexter so short. 

I do trim the belly area and underarms very closely so I do not have to worry about tangles in these areas. 

If your pup is going to be in a puppy trim, then I would suggest a #4 or #5 blade. This is what my groomer used the first time Dexter was groomed. I have not used these blades yet, because I want the hair to be longer. 

I rarely brush out Dexter unless he has leaves and twigs stuck in his coat, which usually happens in the Winter time. I use CC comb to comb out Dexter, it is the only way you are going to be sure the tangles (mats) are out that are very close to the skin.

Do you comb out your Hav when grooming him? Do you know about the line combing?


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I would love to keep his coat a little longer than the puppy cut but his coat is so curly, thick and coars. (Not sure if you can tell from the aviator pic. I have the CC comb and Coat Handler Conditioner and still have problems with matting.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

WhatsinAname said:


> I would love to keep his coat a little longer than the puppy cut but his coat is so curly, thick and coars. (Not sure if you can tell from the aviator pic. I have the CC comb and Coat Handler Conditioner and still have problems with matting.


All I can say is that you will have to take a section at a time to demat.

You might want to take your pup to the groomer the first time and start from there. This is what I did......If you take them to the groomer, they will probably clip down pretty short because of the mats.

Dematting is a lot of work and your Hav may not tolerate it if they are not use to combing. Try some corn starch and rub into the mats and see if you can gently comb out some mats, do a small section at a time. Then give a little treat when you get a little section done. And then give your pup a break.

Dexter has more silk hair than the cotton hair. So, his hair is kind of wavy, not real curly. I think if I had a Hav that had more cotton type of hair, I would probably keep it in maybe.....an inch long???? While leaving the wisps for bangs, leave ears, leave tail long. And legs trimmed up like stove pipes (straight up and down).

I would not feel comfortable clipping a dog with lots of mats. You have to be so careful.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Linda, *You are so lucky that Dexter is silky and not cottony*. I agree grooming is a lot of work. Cody's coat is killing me. I sit hours with Cody trying to get the mats out. The last time I brought him to groomer they shaved him down because I still didn't get out all his mats (with working at it for a long time) I think I'll try corn starch as you suggested. Maybe that will help.
I ordered my clipper and it should be arriving shortly.
Thank you all for your assistance.


HavaneseSoon said:


> All I can say is that you will have to take a section at a time to demat.
> 
> You might want to take your pup to the groomer the first time and start from there. This is what I did......If you take them to the groomer, they will probably clip down pretty short because of the mats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WhatsinAname said:


> Linda, *You are so lucky that Dexter is silky and not cottony*.


:amen: Cottony coats are so much harder to deal with...


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Leslie.... It's crazy isn't it. I decided to keep his coat short because I was sitting for hours every night combing him and every night he had lots of mats.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glenda~ That would be why I don't let Tori's coat get much longer than about 3". She doesn't really mind grooming as long as it doesn't last too long (like you, if it gets much longer than that, we can spend hours each day on the mats she manages to get). And the truth is, as much as I love combing her long coat (sans mats) I'd much rather be playing with her


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not comb Dexter out all at one time. The combing is relaxing for me. Lately I have been combing at least 2-3 times a day just because. I comb small sections, it could be just one side or one side (Legs only), Whatever Dexter seems to tolerate. 95-98% of the time, there are no tangles to deal with

I am so gentle, I want this to be a very positive experience, so Dexter looks forward to grooming (combing). Most of the time we do the combing in my lap unless I happen to get Dexter on the table after bathing. 

Dexter is always rewarded after grooming sessionsl


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Glenda~ That would be why I don't let Tori's coat get much longer than about 3". She doesn't really mind grooming as long as it doesn't last too long (like you, if it gets much longer than that, we can spend hours each day on the mats she manages to get). And the truth is, as much as I love combing her long coat (sans mats) I'd much rather be playing with her


Leslie,
I hear you. That why I've decided to keep Cody's coat short. As much as I love the long hair on the Havs, I just can't do it with Cody


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I just found this interesting video on youtube and thought I'd share it. It shows how to change blades on the Andis clippers and she also discusses the various size blades.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WhatsinAname said:


> I just found this interesting video on youtube and thought I'd share it. It shows how to change blades on the Andis clippers and she also discusses the various size blades.


Would you post the link, please? I'd be interested to hear what she has to say about the various blades. Thanks!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Would you post the link, please? I'd be interested to hear what she has to say about the various blades. Thanks!


Leslie,

Oops... I'm so sorry, I forgot to attach the link! See if this link works. If not, let me know and I'll try at home tonight where I have better access to the internet.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great link Glenda! Now we need one for combs on the clippers!


----------

